# Oil, Is it ignorance



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can´t think of any other reason, not one bottle of sunflower or any other plant oil except for olive oil on the shelves in Kaufland!!!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Eh?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Eh?
> 
> Ray.


Apparently cooking oil is the new toilet roll look alike :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Shortages due to whatever it is this week.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

https://www.reuters.com/world/india...earing-shortages-amid-ukraine-war-2022-03-07/

and

https://www.foodformzansi.co.za/cooking-oil-shortage-time-to-look-at-alternatives/

The best thing the media could do is never mention there might be a shortage of something as its just a recipe for selfish panic buying. Its maybe not hit here yet Jan but clearly it has in Germany.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How crazy, I am sure every country grows some kind of vegetable to produce cooking oil.
I´ve got a few litres of used cooking oil in the store cupboard how do I clean it ready to sell, at a premium :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Rinse it under the cold tap.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We hardly ever use the stuff at home. I have one of those 1 calorie spray jobbies if I need any. Mind u=you thinking about it I do use a few table spoons worth when doing some Indian cookery...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Rinse it under the cold tap.


You get wusser every day.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ash Finknot.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If there's ever panic buying of Marmite you can find them on the 'British' section of Auchan Supermarche ......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Ash Finknot.


Time for you to take more water with it, the old system can´t cope anymore :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You have no idea how I wish I could have a few drinks Jan, but I can't due to it bringing on crippling gout.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> You have no idea how I wish I could have a few drinks Jan, but I can't due to it bringing on crippling gout.


At least you know what brings it on and so abstain, thats very good self control, I know someone else who needs to control himself and maybe he wouldn't get gout anymore.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> At least you know what brings it on and so abstain, thats very good self control, I know someone else who needs to control himself and maybe he wouldn't get gout anymore.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


>


Now everyone knows who I was referring to :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> If there's ever panic buying of Marmite you can find them on the 'British' section of Auchan Supermarche ......


I much prefer Vegemite. :laugh:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure it must be at least marginally better than gout.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> I'm sure it must be at least marginally better than gout.


I go for months without drinking anything alcoholic and don´t miss it one bit, only when someone is here do I join them in a drink of some sort.

One thing I must not have in the house though is chocolate, if I´ve got it I eat it and I can eat it super fast.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had four or five tins of beer on five or six occasions over the last year. I'm fine the next day, and even if have a few several nights in a row I'm fine, but a week or so later ...

I didn't even have a beer for Paddy's Day. Beer is all I ever drink. I am inordinately fond of beer, but can't be bothered with anything else.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Should be lots of rapeseed oil grown in Germany. The yellow fields you see in early summer, its an ideal crop for northern Europe and probably still gets a subsidy.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> Should be lots of rapeseed oil grown in Germany. The yellow fields you see in early summer, its an ideal crop for northern Europe and probably still gets a subsidy.


Rape and sunflowers are grown. Mazola oil is made from corn 🌽 and an awful lot of that is grown here as it is in France.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

https://newsrnd.com/news/2022-03-18...ned-on-ebay-for-over-30-euros.ByWGmNhWz9.html


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Chances are that 95% of the corn you see growing is used for silaging into winter feed for dairy herds Jan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

keithchesterfield said:


> if there's ever panic buying of marmite you can find them on the 'british' section of auchan supermarche ......


*Bovril! Bovril! Bovril!*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> Chances are that 95% of the corn you see growing is used for silaging into winter feed for dairy herds Jan.


Of course, sorry, you are right and I should have known that knowing 2 farms with cattle in this village and seeing our friends in Warmeloh who have beef cattle as well as horses, pile the stuff up, cover it with tarpaulin and tie it down with ropes and umpteen old car and tractor tyres.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

For me its wine, gin or pastis as I never drank much for most of my life but nearing 80 I think its time I caught up.:grin2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I wish you lot would stop talking of drink. Currently checking the calendar every morning. How much longer till the end of Lent? We are not religious but the wife was brought up Catholic and its convenient for an annual period of abstinence. 

Might suggest dry January to her next year:wink2: 6 weeks is a bloody long long time.

Me? I'm catholic in my tastes only, beer, wine, whisky all are acceptable :laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

greygit said:


> For me its wine, gin or pastis as I never drank much for most of my life but nearing 80 I think its time I caught up.:grin2:


During the winter I haven´t drunk a lot of alcohol of any kind, but in the summer I do like beer and last summer got the taste for brown beer, I used to drink harvest in my younger days that was a brown beer, I think it was on the lines of milk stout that Enid Sharples used to drink :laugh: Anyway the sun has started to shine and summer is on it´s way so I bought myself a small crate of 11 bottles yesterday and another small crate of Berliner Kindl for my men folk that pop in.

Oh what a jolly subject we have found to chat about ccasion7:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I forgot to mention I also drink beer especially in the summer here as its served in ice covered cold glasses and when the temperature is in the high thirties it goes down like nectar.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You lot are doing my nut in. Didn't even have a Paddy's Day beer. I must have been about 10 the last time that happened.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Beer for me. Proper beer. Not that cooking lager I've had to drink for the last 2 months!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Beer for me. Proper beer. Not that cooking lager I've had to drink for the last 2 months!


 I was only saying yesterday how I miss real ales.:crying:
Mind you in the summer even the "cooking larger" tastes good when its near freezing.:grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

These people may have what you want G. Perhaps a bit costly, but for a special treat does that matter?

I got 48 cans of John Smith there last year, most of which has been drunk by Spaniards out of curiosity. They then tell me that Spanish beer is better. I always tell them that up front but they seem to think I am telling lies so as not to give my beer away.

I may have to hide the last few. I'm determined to have a few at Easter.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> These people may have what you want G. Perhaps a bit costly, but for a special treat does that matter?
> 
> I got 48 cans of John Smith there last year, most of which has been drunk by Spaniards out of curiosity. They then tell me that Spanish beer is better. I always tell them that up front but they seem to think I am telling lies so as not to give my beer away.
> 
> I may have to hide the last few. I'm determined to have a few at Easter.


Think of the gout Alan, have one each day :grin2: with lots of plain water in between.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Our local Costo sells Guinness sometimes so I keep looking when in there......more for summer consumption to be honest.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I pretty much swapped beer for Red wine and Scotch as I found them less of a trigger for gout. Obviously the most sensible thing to do is what Alan has done and stop drinking but for sure Red Wine and Scotch is less of a trigger than beer. Beer in the UK is rubbish now anyway or the stuff I like harder to get hold of (European beer). So generally I might have the odd Leffe or Heineken beer thats imported and not a weaker disgusting version brewed somewhere up the M6 but otherwise its mainly Scotch and wine. I still get Gout though but not as bad and only if I over do it too much (like drinking three or four times in a week rather than two). If I stick to two boozy sessions a week I am generally ok. Its weight related though. When I lost a lot of weight a few years ago I never got Gout for about three years until I put it back on again.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

May Dad used to get gout, he drank beer almost every day of his adult life, it was only when he had red wine, port or sherry he´d get gout he discovered.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Think of the gout Alan, have one each day :grin2: with lots of plain water in between.


Does beer come in 1's?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Does beer come in 1's?


Not in Ireland or Spain anyway.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I did hear someone once turned water to wine, we have now turned oil into beer :grin2: you can cook some things with it in it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Not in Ireland or Spain anyway.


Definitely not here in Wales either :grin2:


----------

